
Mihai Pătrașcu, 1982–2012 - palcu
http://pressone.ro/genius/
======
scscsc
Mihai absolutely revolutionised his field (lower bounds for data structures).
Science lost a great mind with his death. But his friends lost more. The
article is more about Mihai - the person, for those who want to find out who
he really was.

[http://mipmemorial.blogspot.ro/p/cheers-to-
mihai.html](http://mipmemorial.blogspot.ro/p/cheers-to-mihai.html)

------
dang
A thread from 2012:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4140524](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4140524).

